# new to class a been haulin for twenty plus yrs,  just bought 2014 georgetown 328ts



## sig45 (Apr 25, 2021)

I lost my cruise control and signal on drivers side direction camera halfway home from picking it up  any suggestions would be helpful


----------



## C Nash (Apr 28, 2021)

Hard to say but look to be sure you havent cut it off on monitor.  With both cruise control and side camera I would chek for blown fuse.


----------



## sig45 (Apr 28, 2021)

C Nash said:


> Hard to say but look to be sure you havent cut it off on monitor.  With both cruise control and side camera I would chek for blown fuse.


thank you


----------

